# Trovoada no Barlavento - 22/10/2019



## ecobcg (24 Out 2019 às 12:09)

Boas!
Deixo aqui umas fotos captadas no dia 22 de Outubro. Durante a madrugada foram captadas a partir do Molhe de Ferragudo, e à tarde já foram em Carvoeiro. Venham mais, que soube a pouco!


----------



## Thomar (24 Out 2019 às 12:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas!
> Deixo aqui umas fotos captadas no dia 22 de Outubro. Durante a madrugada foram captadas a partir do Molhe de Ferragudo, e à tarde já foram em Carvoeiro. *Venham mais, que soube a pouco! *


 Fotos 5 estrelas , venham lá mais!


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Espetaculares! Parabéns


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2019 às 20:16)

Muito obrigado pelos comentários! 
Já tinha saudades de ver algo do género aqui pelos Algarves! 



Thomar disse:


> Fotos 5 estrelas , venham lá mais!





RStorm disse:


> Espetaculares! Parabéns


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2019 às 20:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas!
> Deixo aqui umas fotos captadas no dia 22 de Outubro. Durante a madrugada foram captadas a partir do Molhe de Ferragudo, e à tarde já foram em Carvoeiro. Venham mais, que soube a pouco!


Todas magníficas mas essa primeira...


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2019 às 21:41)

Muito boas como sempre


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2019 às 22:15)

Qualidade brutal que nos habituaste.
Parabéns.


----------



## Gates (25 Out 2019 às 02:08)

Excelente!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2019 às 09:22)

Obrigado!  Já andava à procura de uma dessas há uns bons tempos... :P 


Tiagolco disse:


> Todas magníficas mas essa primeira...



Obrigado Nuno! 


windchill disse:


> Muito boas como sempre



Muito Obrigado! Faz falta mais disto por cá! ehe!


jonas_87 disse:


> Qualidade brutal que nos habituaste.
> Parabéns.



Obrigado!


Gates disse:


> Excelente!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Out 2019 às 11:19)

Star quality como sempre Bruno  Muito , mas mesmo muito bom Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2019 às 11:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Star quality como sempre Bruno  Muito , mas mesmo muito bom Obrigado pela partilha



Muito obrigado pelo comentário!  Estava difícil, mas lá apareceu algo "fotografável" por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2019 às 22:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas!
> Deixo aqui umas fotos captadas no dia 22 de Outubro. Durante a madrugada foram captadas a partir do Molhe de Ferragudo, e à tarde já foram em Carvoeiro. Venham mais, que soube a pouco!


Fantásticas!  A primeira parece uma aguarela , belíssima


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2019 às 17:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas!  A primeira parece uma aguarela , belíssima


Muito Obrigado!


----------

